# Rafting on the Kootenai?? below Libby?



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

I just visisted a friend in Libby Mt. We went to about eight mile down the Kootenai river and there were some amazing looking Falls and rapids. Does anyone raft this section for the whitewater? Is it mostely for kayaks or do rafters oar down it? Thanks


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I think some of this footage is supposed to be from the Kootenai

The River Wild (trailer) - YouTube


----------



## ditch (Jan 24, 2014)

Rafting this section would be a bad idea


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ditch said:


> Rafting this section would be a bad idea


Ditto.

I spent a summer working in Libby a few years back and my evening floats were on the Kootenai upstream of Libby. You can also float below Libby for a few miles. It's not challenging water but has beautiful scenery and you're on the water. There are really nice river access points with concrete boatramps and so forth.

If you get a chance to run it, check out the Moyee (sp?) over in Idaho. Some of the finest Class III boogie water I've ever run.

Have fun! 

-AH


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Got curious and did some research. It seems some of the rapids ran in the movie were on the Kootenai. The last huge one is Kootenai Falls. If you google it, there is a pic of a sign informing individuals to portage due to "over a dozen deaths." A few youtube videos of kayakers running the falls, but didn't seem to be extremely high water levels. As far as commercial runs, try a google search.


----------

